# Churros



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello and good day to you guys out there, anyone who can share a Churros recipe? is it possible to have it frozen and also pack it by a dozen to be sold afterwards? thanks


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Costco, has frozen Churro's. There is also a Churro mix you can buy. I'm not sure if many people make their own mix. I could be wrong, but that never happened before........Welcome to CT.......ChefBillyB


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I just did a quick "homemade churros" search on Google. There are hundreds. Google is your friend.

Also, did you see there is a Recipes topic?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fun fact: Churros are just pate choux piped directly into hot oil, fried, and then tossed with cinnamon sugar. If you have a formula for pate choux, then you have a churro recipe.


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you for all the replies, yea i have been looking at google , will try some and see to it if there are good recipes in terms of cost wise. Thanks again y'all


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

we do tons of churros in the restaurant.
recipe is hella easy.
You'll need a churreria(this dough is too hard to do otherwise, piping bags are next to useless) some kind of mixer(think kitchen-aid), a big wooden spoon, a stove and wet towel.

on a bowl get 550g of bread flour ready
on a different container measure 200g of egg whites
on a 5L(you'll need it to be big) pot place 700g of water
30g of sugar
5g of salt
28g of vanilla extract
100g of butter

bring everything that is in the pot to a roaring boil over high heat. Add all the flour and mix with the wooden spoon while still cooking the whole thing over a high flame. keep stirring(you'll have to put some strength into it as the mix will harden a lot) until the are no big flour pockets anywhere and the dough is super super hot.

Transfer the dough to the mixer and start it at the lowest setting.
While the dough is mixing(we need this dough to be super super hot otherwise the dough will get wet as we add the eggs), slowly add the egg whites. once the dough has been properly mixed set it aside to cool covered with a wet towel. Knead it bit every once in a while till its cold.

While the dough gets cold get some oil to 190C. Place the now cold dough in a churrería and get some churros going. Keep the dough at room temperature it will last through the whole day. Don't refrigerate it or you'll ruin it.

This dough is so stiff that if done right after pressing out the churros you can handle them by hand and they will keep their shape. They are perfect for freezing if you must or for making churros rellenos. They will fry fine straight from the freezer or fresh.

Just be aware that fresh churros are overwhelmingly better than the frozen ones. Try both and judge yourself.

This is a bit of a weird recipe with the eggs being cooked by the hot dough, but it makes the best churros I have ever had when done right. Also the egg being cooked is safer if you'll let the mix sit for a while before cooking or freezing it.

Most of the recipes that I've found online are utter bullshit. Maybe I am just too dumb for them, but I never was able to get good results for churros with online recipes. Maybe is that I needed a specific churro or something about the flour that I was using. But either way this one works for me. 

You can do them savory as well and they rock, wrap them in iberic ham and manchego, go nuts. But coming from Central America they just need cinnamon sugar and dulce de Leche to make me happy.

Tip on the sugar, add salt and cayenne pepper to it, its quite the upgrade I think.


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

o0o0ooo.. Thanks @mgm0 for the recipe! will try this as well. Been thinking of what i can sell online since this pandemic hit really hard to us in the hospitality industry. There are lots of sellers like bread, but i think frozen Churros will be a click. Thanks again!


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

no problem. but I would recommend them always fresh, they are amazing that way. But granted sometimes convenience is king, they will still be great but not quite the same.


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

reason why i would like them frozen, is to pack them in small containers or tubs, then sell it online, instead of selling Fresh Churros online hehe that way, it would be more convenient from them and would be much fresher for them since they can cook and have it when they crave it


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I completely understand.


----------

